# Dog Pooping on things/walls



## Dietspam (Dec 26, 2014)

Our little Westoe poo is 4 months. Things are going okay withe with him. But I've noticed he likes to poo again walls or have his body on the grass but his number on our decking and poo. It happens more at night. He poops against his plat pen rather than on his mat. Not all the time mind. He's also pooped in his water bowl at night as well be core we started putting it in his cage.

What's going on with him?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Some dogs are just "artistic" when it comes to doing a poo. Our bull terrier used to like to do it on a rock or a little hillock or something like that (the higher the better, as long as he could get his bum above it). Maybe he's just like that.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mine likes to poo up tree trunks. And lamp posts. He regularly used to position himself to poo on a tree stump near our last flat. No idea why though.


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry but I did chuckle at his pooping in his water bowl..you have to wonder what goes through their minds lol. I haven't got much advice really, just wanted to say it's not as unheard of as you think..you'e not alone believe me. Molly is a very nervy dog and since new year fireworks she's been dreadful at going in the garden alone to use the loo, I can only assume she's used puppy mats or newspaper in her previous home because anything that looks like it she will try and poop on, books...however small, towels on the floor, the mail, I have to watch her like a hawk. When we're out she has me laughing, when she wee;s she balances on her front paws...lifts her whole back end up and then cocks her leg too...and she assumes the same position when she poops but she does some...moves an inch or so...then repeats this in a circle till she's finished, never seen a dog with such an inventive poop style...almost artistic haha


----------

